# Frozen goats milk



## Stacie1205

How long can you store goats milk in the freezer and it still be good?


----------



## liz

I've stored it for up to 6 months...it separates and gets grainy but I blend it back to gether and use it to cook and bake with as well as make soap. For drinking, if it's kept frozen less than 2 months, it thaws well without the separation and tastes just like fresh.


----------



## Stacie1205

Great  Thanks for the info :wave:


----------



## luvmyherd

I find that the faster it freezes the longer it lasts. I was freezing it in the door and it only lasted a few of weeks. But since I started putting the jars far back in the freezer I do not have nearly as much of the separating and goaty taste. Don't know exactly how long it lasts as mine always gets used up. I have used milk that has been frozen 6 months for kids (goat kids) with good results.
I cannot stand store milk so when we are traveling I start weeks ahead freezing small containers to take along. It is always fine.


----------



## Itchysmom

Is it better to freze it in glass or a plastic bag?


----------



## luvmyherd

I personally, do not like my milk (or any of my food for that matter) to touch plastic. I use mason jars and leave plenty of head space and leave the lid loose until it is frozen; then tighten it. I have only had a couple of breakages.
I know plenty of people use Ziplocs as they can be lain on their sides and stacked.


----------



## Itchysmom

Thanks luv for that info. I like glass so much better than plastic! Food just tastes batter to me in glass.


----------



## kimlasavio

I froze milk this winter in ziplocks: raw milk, 1/2 gallon per bag. I did find that after about 3 months or so the fat had separated off and stuck to the sides of the bag, but the milk still tasted fine. By the fourth month the consistency of the milk got kind of thick and it just didn't seem right. But by that time I was down to my last 2 bags, so I just tossed it. Can't wait for more! Harmony just kidded two days ago, so I will have good milk for my coffee soon! :clap:


----------



## JessaLynn

For those of you that freeze in plastic bags...Does it aquire a plastic taste when you thaw it out? Does it make a difference in the brand of freezer bags you use or how you thaw it? We have ziploc,glad,and a kroger brand.Lady that gets frozen milk from us said it had a plastic taste and the bag was the kroger brand.Wondered if it made a differnce.We never had an issue last year but can't remember what brand of bags I used either.I buy what's on sale or have a coupon for so it's always changing


----------

